# Have you ever been a victim of slander?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you ever been a victim of slander? How did you find out about it? What damage was done to you? What was the perpetrator's motive/were the perpetrators' motives? How did you get justice served? Have you sufferred lasting detriments? Was there punishment for the perpetrator? Was there restitution for you? &c.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Well, I've been given unjust negative feedback on eBay, although it isn't really what I'd call slander. It did make me feel bad and quit eBay for good after using it for several years, though.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Only of the bitchy workplace kind, but this was before we had a harassment policy, the implementation of which made people walk on eggshells a bit more so it was probably par for the course before that. In truth, I probably fell into the same kind of trap at times but I don't think I was ever indiscriminate about it and I certainly didn't have a loose mouth.


----------

